# Star Wars: Schauspieler für den jungen Han Solo steht fest!



## CarolaHo (6. Mai 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Schauspieler für den jungen Han Solo steht fest!* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Star Wars: Schauspieler für den jungen Han Solo steht fest!


----------



## Hasamoto (6. Mai 2016)

Warum nehmen die nicht einen seiner Söhne ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

Hasamoto schrieb:


> Warum nehmen die nicht einen seiner Söhne ...


Zweie von denen sind zu alt. Gehen beide auf die 50 zu. 
Und der Zweit-Jüngste sieht ihm nicht ähnlich. 
Und der Allerjüngste ist gerade mal in der Pubertät.


----------



## stawacz (6. Mai 2016)

warum nich chris pratt :/


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (6. Mai 2016)

stawacz schrieb:


> warum nich chris pratt :/


Der ist doch im selben Alter wie Ford damals. Es soll ja um die früheren Solo-Jahre gehen.
Außerdem war der auch schon als möglicher Indy-Nachfolge angedacht, nun macht Ford doch noch einen fünften Film. Keine der beiden Möglichkeiten gefällt mir. 
Ich meine... Wer will Pratt als neuen Indy? Niemand.
Wer will einen noch älteren Henry Jones jr.? Niemand.


----------

